# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  طلب اذا ممكن

## عاشقة نجوى كرم

مرحبا 

مرحبا سيد حسان القضاة 

بدي اطلب منك طلب ازا ممكن 

بدي البومات نجوى كرم اذا ممكن 

والله ما عرفت كيف اطلبهم 

وشكرا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تفضلي


http://www.6rbtop.com/song.php?album_id=84&artist_id=67

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_تفضلي


http://www.6rbtop.com/song.php?album_id=84&artist_id=67
_


 شكرا الك وكلك زوق 

سلمت الايادي وغلبتك معي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة نجوى كرم  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
تفضلي


http://www.6rbtop.com/song.php?album_id=84&artist_id=67



شكرا الك وكلك زوق 

سلمت الايادي وغلبتك معي
_



 :Icon31:

----------

